

The myth of 'bulletproof' Linux  - unstoppableted
http://www.itworldcanada.com/news/analysts-linux-security-mystique-dangerous/144662

======
nodata
The article is correct: no system can be 100% secure, and adding an anti-virus
layer helps.

But the article specifically discusses desktop Linux and Ubuntu Linux in
particular. If we were to discuss Fedora Linux with SELinux enabled
(+enforcing) I'd argue that the anti-virus part is unnecessary.

